# Seattle King Street Station question



## dg1904 (Apr 26, 2022)

Small town little old lady will want to arrive in Seattle on Amtrak and take the light rail to the airport. Will walking along to the place where I board the light rail be safe? How far is the walk?


----------



## zephyr17 (Apr 27, 2022)

dg1904 said:


> Small town little old lady will want to arrive in Seattle on Amtrak and take the light rail to the airport. Will walking along to the place where I board the light rail be safe? How far is the walk?


Walk is safe, though seeing homeless is likely, and pretty short.

You walk out of King Street and turn south towards the stadiums, take the outside elevator up to the Weller St pedestrian overpass from which the Sounder commuter trains board. At the end of the overpass, cross 4th Ave S at the crosswalk. Walk straight ahead between buildings and turn left at the end of the building. The Link light rail International District station will be right in front of you.


----------



## Maglev (Apr 27, 2022)

It's a relatively crowded area--I felt quite safe


----------



## Amtrak Apple (May 14, 2022)

dg1904 said:


> Small town little old lady will want to arrive in Seattle on Amtrak and take the light rail to the airport. Will walking along to the place where I board the light rail be safe? How far is the walk?



I did this a couple years ago (eek, it's been that long?) and I asked someone how I would get to the light rail, and they were quite helpful. Didn't expect to come up the stairs to see what was then CenturyLink Field RIGHT THERE in front of me.


----------



## caravanman (May 14, 2022)

I once spent an "entertaining" time looking for my hotel on King Street... It transpires that King Street extends to either side of the Amtrak station!


----------



## flitcraft (May 16, 2022)

The walk from King St. Station to the International District Light Rail is quicker if you can leave the station via the second floor exit onto the plaza. For a while, that exit was closed, so I would inquire of someone at the station. 

Also, I happened to walk by that route last week and a small homeless encampment of two tents between King St Station and the I-District light rail station had been removed. The mayor has been making a priority to get homeless tent-dwellers into shelter, which has definitely reduced the street homeless population recently. 

Note that if you are a senior, the fare for light rail to the airport is one dollar--a bargain!


----------



## Shanson (Jun 1, 2022)

We did it the reverse direction a few years ago (from the airport to International Chinatown and walked to King Street Station, no.problems. It's not far.


----------

